# Loner vs. Introvert



## Peripatetic (Jul 17, 2012)

By the definition I'm a loner I guess. I've spent way to much time wishing people were different and avoiding them as a result.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Dark Romantic said:


> Was this a casual observation, or do you have a lot of experience with loners?


I guess it's an observation drawn from observing people in real life both close and distant, as well as from characters in books. I do seem to be drawn to people who aren't really much for being part of a social group, and have come to notice several different types among them. My best friend has some of the traits I mentioned, and so does my dad. Some of the motivations I know I've been told specifically by other people, and some are just what I've interpreted from the way they react to things.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Aelthwyn said:


> I guess it's an observation drawn from observing people in real life both close and distant, as well as from characters in books. I do seem to be drawn to people who aren't really much for being part of a social group, and have come to notice several different types among them. My best friend has some of the traits I mentioned, and so does my dad. Some of the motivations I know I've been told specifically by other people, and some are just what I've interpreted from the way they react to things.


Well, that was one of the best descriptions I've read. Most of the ones I've seen make being a loner sound like it's done out of arrogance or shyness, and none really get at the motivations behind it in that much detail. I'm guessing you've spent quite some time observing them to be able to paint that accurate a picture.


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*Introvert, yes, loner, no.*:kitteh:


----------

